# I'm after this ONE



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2005)

This photo was taken on opening morning of Bow season last year in Meriwether.....I also have one of this one from January so he should still be there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 13, 2005)

dear Lord man, where in Meriwether......exactly?????

Jim


----------



## HT2 (Jun 13, 2005)

*Bruz..........*

I'd be hot on his trail the entire season if'n I knew he was anywhere near my lease.......


----------



## DaddyPaul (Jun 13, 2005)

I'm no expert but that deer doesn't appear to be very old to me?  Imagine what he could look like this year!  He should be a heart stopper for sure.


----------



## Greenwing (Jun 13, 2005)

Does anyone else see what I see? About 2 inches straight out from the bucks nose there appears to be two eyes.  By its markings I would say that its a black panther.   I wonder if the poor guy ever made it?


----------



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2005)

*Big Un*

I had a guy from Pope & Young "rough" score it from the picture using the ear width and length etc....He said that it score in the 155-170 range.....I really don't care what he scores...I just want him on my wall.

He is atleast 4.5 this year....I've seen him for very brief moments for the last 3 years....I shot a 120 class 8 pointer that was with him 2 years ago on October 19th.....I shot the wrong deer when they had their heads down   When he ran away I thought that I had missed completely but went to check for blood anyway....I found the 8 shot right where I thought I was aiming at the 11 

I know the rack makes his body look small but the 8 pointer weighed 208lbs live and this deer dwarfed him. 

This is me with the 8 pointer...keep in mind that I am 6' 2" and 320lbs.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jun 13, 2005)

Son.......... that's a goodun!!!!!  

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## huntaholic (Jun 13, 2005)

*O Man  !*

I Wonder If I could hold my bow steady !  WOW


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 13, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> This photo was taken on opening morning of Bow season last year in Meriwether.....I also have one of this one from January so he should still be there.


Well I guess!  Awesome deer!
I gotta' ask, the reason you were taking pictures instead of flinging arrows?...  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Well I guess!  Awesome deer!
> I gotta' ask, the reason you were taking pictures instead of flinging arrows?...
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



Phil,

My Stealth Cam got the picture of him walking right through my little food plot....18 yards from my stand...not me. I was hunting a persimmon tree about 100 yards away   and didn't see a deer all day.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 13, 2005)

*Ahh....*



			
				Bruz said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> My Stealth Cam got the picture of him walking right through my little food plot....18 yards from my stand...not me. I was hunting a persimmon tree about 100 yards away   and didn't see a deer all day.


Sounds like you've got my luck.  Bummer for you!  
Hope we see another pic of him and you this fall!  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## 308winchester (Jun 13, 2005)

*sneaky little critters !*

i love huntin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruz (Jun 13, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Sounds like you've got my luck.  Bummer for you!
> Hope we see another pic of him and you this fall!
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



GeuxLSU,

Yeah....my brother and huntin buddies said that my horshoe finally got rusty  I had taken the largest deer in our group for 5 years until last year...brother got a 136 7/8 and my cousin got a 147 7/8 in back to back weeks.


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 14, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> Phil,
> 
> My Stealth Cam got the picture of him walking right through my little food plot....18 yards from my stand...not me. I was hunting a persimmon tree about 100 yards away   and didn't see a deer all day.


  Only a hundred yards away - Wow!   I hope you get a chance at this deer in the upcoming season - I'd imagine you'll have some restless nights as the season nears


----------



## Jasper (Jun 14, 2005)

That's a stud Bruz! Best of luck tagging him this fall!


----------



## Trizey (Jun 14, 2005)

Good one Bruz, no doubt.  Good luck after that buck this fall


----------



## leo (Jun 14, 2005)

*H A W G ..................... W O W ....*



> I know the rack makes his body look small



Yea but think of the neck muscles he will have  


Awesome deer Bruz, keep us updated


----------



## jman9977 (Jun 16, 2005)

That's a great looking buck Bruz. I hope you get the oppertunity to harvest him this year.


----------



## MoeBirds (Jun 20, 2005)

Bruz, That's a shore nuff GON "Truck Buck" if I ever did see one  !!!!!



....I see ya _already _ got that part of the plan covered by your GON Network status  !!!!!




.....Will be lookin for ya on the cover of this years November edition  !!!!!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 20, 2005)

OK, that deer is to be known as "the Bruzer"!  
Just imagine if he's a 10 pointer this year!    
Bruz, really hope to see that harvest photo......
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 20, 2005)

*Oh my...*

now thats a buck....Hey Bender , We do have big bucks in Ga...We now have actual proof...not that I've seen anything like that...
Hey Bruz...Whack him man , Whack him


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 20, 2005)

You know, I really dont have anywhere to hunt. And Id be more than willing to come help you out ...................that is .........if you need help.


----------



## leadoff (Jun 20, 2005)

Yessir!!!  Good luck to you, Bruz!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jun 20, 2005)

*Nice buck !!!!!!!*

I'd love to Muzzify him !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 20, 2005)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> I'd love to Muzzify him !!!!!!!!!!!!



ain't that the truth!!!!
happy huntin' bruz!


----------



## RSnyder (Jun 22, 2005)

Jim Thomson asked, there was no answer, and I have to ask, what part of Meriwether?????  I'm hunting the middle of the Cove area of Meriwether.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 22, 2005)

*Haralson*

The picture was taken at coordinate N 33º 53.205' (N 33.886754º) and if you believe that I've got some land I'd like to sell ya.

So, you hunt the Cove....Do you know Mr. Caldwell? I used to hunt off Cove Rd. on the left side before you cross the bridge.


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 22, 2005)

That is a nice deer no doubt(I do not think he is 150-170 though). The most amazing thing about the photo is it was daylight. All the mature bucks I get on game cameras are at night.


----------



## RSnyder (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't know Mr. Caldwell, but I know the place of which you speak.  We have a place on further down past the big dishes.  It's right on the river, too.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 23, 2005)

Man, why weren't you in a treestand overlooking that food plot on opening morning??????????????????

Nice deer, hope you get him.

Tommy


----------



## Bruz (Jun 23, 2005)

*Any Interest?*

Ok everybody......I've been thinkin'.....My brother happens to be in Hawaii until the middle of October...which means that he will not be using his primary stand for bow season. His primary area, my old primary from last year(where the buck was photographed) is right next to mine. We had planned to bow hunt on either end of the trail he's been using and now that's ruined.

So, I am thinking about posting a lottery, draw or raffle for opening weekend of bow season and bringing the winner down as a guest to help me bust him. I am not like some hunters who get jealous if someone else gets a good deer.....this would be full out no holds barred huntin'....The winner would have to obide by club rules of course and if you got him it would count against my total for the year.


----------



## raghorn (Jun 23, 2005)

You are a generous man!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 23, 2005)

*What an example!*

Good grief Bruz,
What an offer!     Heck, I'd take up bow hunting for that chance!     
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Atlsooner (Jun 24, 2005)

*Count on me.....*

Bruz. Man, we live real close to each other, and I'll tell you what, we can take my pickup, throw him in the back and take him to the cooler for ya. Let me know if I'm in the drawing


----------



## Duff (Jun 24, 2005)

Man o man Bruz, do you have something to look forward to or what? Good luck brother, I hope you get him.


----------



## livetohunt (Jun 24, 2005)

Bruz said:
			
		

> . We had planned to bow hunt on either end of the trail he's been using and now that's ruined.QUOTE]
> 
> If only it were that easy!


----------



## RSnyder (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm in that lottery.  Lemme know.  I'll bug you about it.


----------



## BubbaD (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll take a lotto shot as well. I also hunt in Meriwether County in the Greenville area. Woud even offer a hunt swap. One of our members works at the cooler in Woodbury. Let us know.


----------

